# Replacement cable for Beyer Custom One Pro



## LF44

After lurking around this website for the last couple of years I finally found a reason to sign up and post here.
   
  The cable in my COP is on it's way out and as I live in Australia I can't order a new one from the Beyer site. It's 3.5 at both ends and the plastic casing of the jack itself has to be quite thin so it can fit in the headphones.
   
  Any suggestions?


----------



## Sweden

I would buy a V Moda cable with a 45 degree connector for sure.
  They have one button remote Android cable, iPhone 3 button remote cable and audio only cables:
http://v-moda.com/cables/


----------



## MinceyFresh

Quote: 





sweden said:


> I would buy a V Moda cable with a 45 degree connector for sure.
> They have one button remote Android cable, iPhone 3 button remote cable and audio only cables:
> http://v-moda.com/cables/


 
  I was actually also wondering about this... Does anyone have any experience plugging the V-Moda cable into the Custom One Pro? I know that it technically _should _fit into the jack, but there is that possibility that the actual housing around the V-Moda plug may be too large for the COP jack (I experienced this when trying to plug a V-Moda cable into a pair of Incase Sonics).
   
  If anyone has experienced plugging the V-Moda cable into the Monoprice 8323s, I'd like to know as well.
   
  I really need me some velour earpad-compatible cans that will accept a 3-button remote cable!


----------



## Sweden

No problem with fitting the jack to the COP. Some cable noise though possibly.


----------



## MinceyFresh

Awesome! I appreciate it! 
  Quote: 





sweden said:


> No problem with fitting the jack to the COP. Some cable noise though possibly.


----------



## vale69

Any experience with a Mogami cable ?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





vale69 said:


> Any experience with a Mogami cable ?
> 
> Thanks


 
   
  The cable will need an Oyaide mini plug on the headphone end to fit the COP or this cheapo.  This one looks cool.


----------



## rianchaos

Oyaide plug headphone type fits nicely while Amphenol 3.5 and viablue 3.5 can fit with a little push. Ranko, Luyuna, "sennheiser" and "Belkin" from Lunashops will be fine


----------



## vale69

Thanks mate, very useful.
  Cheers.


----------



## Marximus

Sorry for the dead thread revival, but I found this cable on Amazon, which works very well (the plug is narrow enough to clear the notch):  http://tinyurl.com/ngbvujq


----------



## pma242

Hi ! where did you get the black and red cable plugged into your custom one pro ? My cable is dead, and I want a new one  thanks


----------



## cistRa

pma242 said:


> Hi ! where did you get the black and red cable plugged into your custom one pro ? My cable is dead, and I want a new one  thanks


 
  
 You can get the vmoda cable at their website :
  
 http://v-moda.com/1-button-speakeasy-cable/ - version with mic/buttons
 http://v-moda.com/audio-only-cable/ - cable only version


----------



## OmegaHyperion

Also sorry for dead thread revival, but i was wondering if the Rean NYS 231 BG would fit into the COP's jack? Im asking since i wam thing about building a custom cable using Sommer cables SC-Cicada SO-D14 as the cable, and the above mentioned rean connectors for the cable ends. So i was wondering if the connector would fit into the COP?


----------

